# Alternador utilizado como motor (para auto electrico)



## danielec

holas a todos

   quiero construir un auto electrico pero no se que motor utilizar, me digeron que con motores de limpia parabrisa podria hacerlo, pero no me convencen mucho ya k el auto no se moveria muy rapido,  con un  motor de arranque de auto, pero estos consumen mucha corriente, tambien me habian dicho un motor trifasico pero ya es mas complicado alimentarlo y medianamente caros....bueno al grano navegando en la web encontre unos autos electricos que utilizaban un motor k era muy parecido a un alternador de auto pero no se como se podria utilizar o que circuito habria que hacer para que un alternador lo pudiera utilizar como motor.....

      gracias ante cualquier respuesta....


----------



## Fogonazo

Se puede reformar un alternador de automovil y convertirlo en motor, pero seria un motor trifasico.

El alternador del automovil ES un generador trifasico con su salida rectificada.

Edit:
Lo que puedes intentar es conseguir un dinamo de automovil (Muy viejo), este se puede reformar a motor facilmente y es de CC


----------



## lumineitor

En relación  al pedido, de cómo utilizar un alternador como motor, o una dinamo, y la falta de velocidad del motor de limpiaparabrisas; lamentablemente para darte una opinión hacen falta datos, por ejemplo ¿Qué potencia necesita el proyecto? El suministro de energía ¿es una batería? Etc.
Te compartiré una experiencia; yo utilizo para realizar cualquier tipo de proyecto, de baja tensión  y corriente continua motores de limpia parabrisas o de levanta cristales,
Teniendo en cuenta que se trata de motorreductores  estos tienen ventajas muy notables por su robustez  los dos tipos son muy confiables y fáciles de manejar; por lo tanto en mi opinión son los mas aptos y de fácil obtención un saludo de lumineitor


----------



## 2fast4you

si queres hacer un coche dragster electrico (para picadas cortas)proba con el burro de arranque, te aseguro que te pega al asiento.

Una prueba simple: con un fiat uno en la calle, que no halla nada ni nadie adelante, pone 1ra,y dale arranque, fijate que el burro es capaz de mover un vehiculo de 1.5 toneladas!
Pero el gran problema es como vos decis, consume muchisimo!,pero todo depende del uso que se le kiera dar...

suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Si de algo te sirve: el motor de los electroventiladores de radiador son potentes y no consumiran tanto como un dínamo (que anda bien). Usa el que tire una "paleta" bien grande.


----------



## Eduardo

danielec dijo:
			
		

> ... quiero construir un auto electrico pero no se que motor utilizar, me digeron que con motores de limpia parabrisa podria hacerlo, pero no me convencen mucho ya k el auto no se moveria muy rapido,  con un  motor de arranque de auto, pero estos consumen mucha corriente, tambien me habian dicho un motor trifasico pero ya es mas complicado alimentarlo y medianamente caros



El tipo de motor lo decide cuanta potencia pretendes que desarrolle para mover el auto.
Con el de limpiaparabrisas estas en fracciones de HP,  con el del burro es de ~1HP.

El consumo esta directamente relacionado con la potencia.  Un burro consume lo que consume porque desarrolla 1HP (746Watts)  alimentado con 12V  --> I = 746/12V ~ 60A (valor ideal, no se tienen en cuenta las perdidas)


Si tenes en mente un vehiculo que transporte 1 persona a 50km/h con algo de autonomia, antes que en el motor vas a tener que pensar en la "bateria de baterias" que vas a necesitar.
A modo de ejemplo, un ciclomotor de 50cc desarrolla como maximo 5.5HP,  un motor electrico de 12V y 5.5HP necesitaria como minimo  I = 5.5*746/12 ~ 350 A
(Obviamente, ese es el consumo que tendria solamente mientras desarrolla 5.5HP)

Conclusion, salvo que tu auto tenga las prestaciones de una silla de ruedas, uses el motor que uses necesitas subir *bastante* la tension con baterias en serie.


----------



## Fogonazo

Como para agregar algo al comentario de "_Eduardo_" si la idea es construir un auto eléctrico habrá que optimizar a full, ya que la capacidad de las baterías es limitada.
Para esto se emplean motores compuestos, que trabajan con alterna (Trifásica) y generan continua, alimentados con corriente alterna logras buenos rendimientos y generando continua "Recuperas" parte de la energía de cuando frenas mandándola nuevamente a las baterías.
Esto seria como para un proyecto de envergadura.
Si solo quieres mover un vehículo por diversión me gusto la idea del motor de ventilador de automóvil, incluso se podría poner 1 por rueda ya que el consumo seguirá siendo bajo.


----------



## SANDRITO

Hola a todos, yo estoy haciendo mi proyecto con un motor de 24v y 6.3 hp y lo mueve perfecto, el problema es el consumo, ya que tengo 375A en las baterias que la verdad son caras.

Aquí pueden ver la prueba:

YouTube - Auto elÃ©ctrico - PerÃº

Saludos.


----------



## LU2EQN

Busca información sobre motores brushler.


----------



## jofer

busca motores para caminadoras electricas de ejercicios en ingles trheadmill o algo asi. tienen alto torque consumen poco y tiene velocidad variable hay desde 2hp hasta 10hp rango de voltage 10 vdc 120dc voltage variable atravez de baterias con un inversor te va de maravilla la velocidad la controlas con la misma targeta de las maquinas traen uno darlington muy buenos y te da perfecto para darle la potencia que nesecitas en tu auto si tienes un auto ya de buen peso y caracteristicas similares alas de un auto comvencional tienes que utilizar motores en dc pero los empleados por las maquinas de las cuidades de hierro 20hp a 50hp  por rueda


----------



## redservimax

hola,viendo la conversacion les comento que hice pruebas con motores electricos mas o menos conseguibles,de 12 volts,el que mejor resultado me dio fue un burro de arranque de nissan diesel,con reductor de engranaje,de los años 80,consume poco y tiene mucha potencia y velocidad.Ahora hay motores mas modernos de arranque con reductor-ojo,con reductor es lo mejor-y que deben rendir mas que este que yo prové.
saludos


----------



## miguelmedinaa

Iniciado por danielec

    ... quiero construir un auto electrico pero no se que motor utilizar, me digeron que con motores de limpia parabrisa podria hacerlo, pero no me convencen mucho ya k el auto no se moveria muy rapido, con un motor de arranque de auto, pero estos consumen mucha corriente, tambien me habian dicho un motor trifasico pero ya es mas complicado alimentarlo y medianamente caros

El tipo de motor lo decide cuanta potencia pretendes que desarrolle para mover el auto.
Con el de limpiaparabrisas estas en fracciones de HP, con el del burro es de ~1HP.

El consumo esta directamente relacionado con la potencia. Un burro consume lo que consume porque desarrolla 1HP (746Watts) alimentado con 12V --> I = 746/12V ~ 60A (valor ideal, no se tienen en cuenta las perdidas)


Si tenes en mente un vehiculo que transporte 1 persona a 50km/h con algo de autonomia, antes que en el motor vas a tener que pensar en la "bateria de baterias" que vas a necesitar.
A modo de ejemplo, un ciclomotor de 50cc desarrolla como maximo 5.5HP, un motor electrico de 12V y 5.5HP necesitaria como minimo I = 5.5*746/12 ~ 350 A
(Obviamente, ese es el consumo que tendria solamente mientras desarrolla 5.5HP)

Conclusion, salvo que tu auto tenga las prestaciones de una silla de ruedas, uses el motor que uses necesitas subir bastante la tension con baterias en serie.

coincido completamente con Eduardo y Fogonazo, lo que quiero agregar es que la bateria de baterias que tenes que utilizar son baterias de ion-litio (seria lo ideal) que por el momento en Argentina no se consiguen o por lo menos yo no tengo idea de que aca se fabrique o se traiga, (solo en celulares  y demas dispositivos similares, etc).

Tambien te quiero decir que me parece medio dificil conseguir un motor de esas caracteristicas en D.C, por lo menos yo estoy buscando y cuesta, además de que el precio es elevado. 
En mi caso estoy haciendo un proyecto para el colegio sobre el sistema de control de una silla de ruedas(con motores de limpiaparabrisas), estoy en la especialidad electromecánica y muchos conocimientos de electronica no tengo, pero me parece que con esta web me las arreglo para salvar las papas!! jeje

Antes de que mi aporte sea en vano te dejo unas paginas para que veas, espero te sirvan de algo. tambien es bueno lo que dijo LU2eqN sobre los motores con tecnologia brushless, hay motores de este tipo que tienen una potencia de 3kW o 3000w como mas te guste (4,02 hp aprox.) y podes colocar uno en cada rueda, aunque en el caso de autos electricos se utiliza mucho motores de inducción o asíncronicos con variador de velocidad. bueno te dejo la pagina asi te informas mejor, Saludos e informa como te fue en tu proyecto, la mayor de las suertes y lo mas importante felicitaciones por tu emprendimiento, los autos electricos son el futuro de un mundo con menos contaminación ambiental!!

http://autolibre.blogspot.com/2009/05/cual-es-el-mejor-motor-para-un-auto.html

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_eléctrico_sin_escobillas


----------



## Norberto

Un auto electrico, y barato, son incompatible!!, yo probe hacer andar un alternador de auto como motor, hice un generador trifasico con mosfet y baja tension, y logre que gire pero un alternador transformado en motor seria un motor sincronico y cuando pierde en sincronismo deja de funcionar.
En resumen, es complicado controlar el "Alternador-motor", consume mucha corriente, y tiene menor rendimiento que un motor de las mismas caracteristica, y seguro que todo esto no es barato!!, suerte


----------



## zaghet

Quisiera saber si podría utilizar (reutilizar) un alternador de auto como motor trifásico ? Para ser utilizado en un vehículo eléctrico, y si alguien ya lo investigó, agradezco su aporte, la idea es recuperar algo de energía en el frenado con el mismo elemento (alternador-motor), supongo que en modo generador debería multiplicar las revoluciones con algun sistema mecánico de acople... no lo se, soy todo oidos. gracias!!!


----------



## Scooter

Pues como motor necesitas forzosamente trifásica de frecuencia variable, con la corriente del inductor podrías controlar el par. Como generador basta un recrificador y controlar la corriente del inductor.


----------



## vicynat

bueno, aqui me presento, soy victor, de cordoba argentina. aca los equipos motor controlador que vienen armados (auto libre) son incomprables, no nos compadece el cambio de moneda. estoy diseñando un par de controladores para motor trifasico para una moto electrica, estoy usando como base del motor un alternador de auto. con lo que obtengo un mot trifasico, monte tres sensores hall disanciados 30º en eel estator que bobine de acuerdo a los calculos para darme uno 2.8 kw nominalaes, con los hall no pierdo el sincronismo,uno de los circuitos usa cada sensor para sincronizar la electronica de cada una de las tres puntas de estator (config estrella) por medio de drivers y mosfet de potencia. ppor otro lado el centro de la estrella comanda la potencia del motor con otro controlador (driver-mosfet) que controlo con un pwm a 20khz desde cero a 95/100 y deriva el centro de estrella a m asa para cerrar el circuito. para alimentarlo use 4 baterias 12v-75 amp en serie para llegar a los 48v.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido Vicynat , fijate por Youtube que desarman el rotor (es mecánica pesada) y cambian el bobinado por un imán fijo de los redondos de parlante.

Tengo entre ojos rebobinar un motor de lavarropas de carbones , pero boy a tener problemas con los portacarbones


----------



## vicynat

lo del iman permanente lo he pensado, pero me apareja algunos problemas.
1: el freno magnetico permanente del motor, inagina que se queda sin bateria y hay que empujar hasta x lugar. imposible de mover !!!
2:tener un bobinado me permite por qjemplo elevar la potencia maxima para algunas ocasiones en que se requiera, elevando el campo magnetico si asi lo prefiero por un corto tiempo sin exigir el circuito de potencia del estator-


----------



## Scooter

Si dejas el estator sin conectar lo vas a poder empujar sin problemas


----------



## mcrven

Hola a todos.

Les recuerdo que existen motores de arranque de diseño nuevo. Acá los llamamos chillones y vienen diseñados con carcasas para acoplarse a cualquier auto. Si alguien tiene cerca una pick-up explorer de modelo nuevo, le puede echar un vistazo.

Arrancan el auto con mayor facilidad que los viejos burros y con menor consumo de corriente. Vienen con imán permanente, por lo cual se evita el consumo en la generación del campo. Son de alta revolución y se acoplan al eje del Bendix mediante un reductor satélite-planetarios.

Ah... resultan más económicos que cualquier burro.

Otra opción, podría ser el motor utilizado por los polipastos (Winch) que se adhieren a los rústicos, pero... no tengo datos sobre ellos.

Saludos y... aprobar.


----------



## vicynat

el problema de los motore de arranque de auto es que no eswtan preparadoa para funcionar de forma continua. no asi algunos motores de arr 24 v de camion que suelen traer 8 carbones.
ademas son muy ruidosos y tienen limitaciones de revoluciones maximas. 
con un motor bldc las limitaciones de revoluciones estan dadas en gran parte por la velocidad de los conmponentes electronicos.


----------



## moncada

Creo que lo mejor para mover un vehículo pequeño con corriente continua son los motores brushless (sin escobillas). Son los que usan las bicicletas eléctricas porque tienen un rendimiento y autonomía muy altos. Lo malo es que necesitan una especie de centralita para controlarlos.

Algo así como esto: http://www.selectchina.com/supplier/240190004/China-Electric-Car-Motor.html

Y aquí explica cómo fabricarse uno de poca potencia para usar en modelismo:

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Motores_Brushless

Otra página con algún vídeo:

http://www.motorbrushless.es/

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

y que tal fuerza tienen esos brushless? la verdad no los he utilizado para este tipo de aplicaciones, los mas cercanos que he visto son los de los ventiladores de fuentes de computadora.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay de más de 1 hp Fernando !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Husmeando halle esto http://www.flyclick.com.ar/2011/10/28/brushless-argentino-de-20-hp/


----------



## armandolopezmx

20 hp pico  - 13 hp nominal  en algo tan pequeño????

si que es sorprendente.


----------



## moncada

Fernando Arias dijo:


> y que tal fuerza tienen esos brushless? la verdad no los he utilizado para este tipo de aplicaciones, los mas cercanos que he visto son los de los ventiladores de fuentes de computadora.



Las bicicletas eléctricas van dotadas habitualmente de un motor de 250w (limitado por ley) y transportan sin problemas a un adulto durante 20 a 30km a una media de unos 20km/h. Todo dependerá del peso de la persona y de las pendientes...

El inconveniente de estos vehículos es que la normativa del régimen español prohíbe que el motor empuje de manera independiente, por lo que es necesario mover los pedales. Para ello llevan un sensor en el plato que desconecta el motor cuando descansas las piernas. Digamos que el motor se considera una asistencia al pedaleo.

En el mercado existen numerosos kits de conversión para transformar una bicicleta normal en eléctrica, pero es posible que compense adquirirla nueva y ya montada...

Si pones "bicicleta eléctrica" en un buscador, te saldrán numerosos modelos y precios. 

Saludos.


----------



## El mecatron

Hola Amigos les dejo el link de mi video con  una comparación en consumo de corriente entre un alternador convertido a motor y un motor brushless 

la verdad es que el motor con alternador no esta tan mal, de hecho supera al motor normal con escobillas 




dudas comentarios aquí estoy


----------

